# tenencia



## Carisma

Pessoall, em vermelho, em espanhol, dizia "tenencia", se traduz para "posse" em português?
Agradeço a ajuda!!

Em um fundo mútuo, os clientes podem visualizar cada posse no Website.


----------



## Carfer

Em abstracto, sim, é possível. No concreto e porque parece tratar-se de algo da área dos investimentos financeiros, acho muito duvidoso que seja o termo adequado. Não nos pode dar mais contexto?


----------



## Carisma

Aqui tem mais contexto, eu acho que não é posse... será "detenção"?•*Liquidez**Diaria
*
Al cierre de mercado se valuan todas las tenencias y se calcula el NAV de cadacuotaparte.​


----------



## cinditina

Estou pensando aqui..... não será a palavra "tendência"? No âmbito financeiro se analisan as tendências do mercado.
Espero não ter viajado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

cinditina said:


> Estou pensando aqui..... não será a palavra "tendência"? No âmbito financeiro se analisan as tendências do mercado.
> Espero não ter viajado.


Pode ser mas não creio, já que a palavra existe em espanhol. Creio que é um determinado tipo de ativo contábil.
http://i.word.com/ispanish/tenencia


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Whosoyeu!!!


----------



## Alderamin

Vou meter o meu nariz, esperando não dizer nenhuma asneira.
Será possível, pegando na frase de referência do carisma, "tenencias" serem "participações detidas"?
"Tenencia" tem esse sentido de posse, de deter algo... também não sei o que é a sigla "NAV", não encontrei.


----------



## Carisma

Eu acho, gente, que pode ser "posições, aplicações", "ativos", acho que aplica mais por aí...
Beijos e obrigada!


----------



## Alderamin

Sobre "tenencias" encontrei, de facto, "activos médios" na área financeira:
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQuery.do


----------



## Carfer

Carisma said:


> Eu acho, gente, que pode ser "posições, aplicações", "ativos", acho que aplica mais por aí...
> Beijos e obrigada!



Sim, também acho que é mais por aí.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigadão, Carfer!!!


----------



## cordobes82

"Tenencia" tem sentido de possessao, de ter, possuir algo ou alguém.

Num âmbito como o policial, poderia ser "posse" ou "porte". Assim, o que em espanhol se diz comumente "tenencia de armas" seria "porte de armas".

Mas também me ficou a duvida de outra palavra mais adequada.

No exemplo seguinte ficará claríssimo e certamente o Carfer ou o Whysoueu saberao responder na hora. _En los juicios de divorcio, se discute si el padre o la madre obtendrá la tenencia de los hijos._


----------



## Alderamin

cordobes82 said:


> "Tenencia" tem sentido de possessao, de ter, possuir algo ou alguém.
> 
> Num âmbito como o policial, poderia ser "posse" ou "porte". Assim, o que em espanhol se diz comumente "tenencia de armas" seria "porte de armas".
> 
> Mas também me ficou a duvida de outra palavra mais adequada.
> 
> No exemplo seguinte ficará claríssimo e certamente o Carfer ou o Whysoueu saberao responder na hora. _En los juicios de divorcio, se discute si el padre o la madre obtendrá la tenencia de los hijos._



Diria que, nesse exemplo, seria o poder paternal, ou então a guarda dos filhos que me parece ser o termo mais aproximado a "tenencia".


----------



## Carfer

Alderamin said:


> Diria que, nesse exemplo, seria o poder paternal, ou então a guarda dos filhos que me parece ser o termo mais aproximado a "tenencia".



Exacto. '_Custódia'_ também se usa. Quanto à proximidade, é discutível. '_Guarda_' e '_custódia_' parecem ter o assento tónico na protecção. _'Tenencia_' tem implícito o sentido de posse, de detenção, e nessa medida, talvez esteja mais próximo de '_poder_'. Em todo o caso, no uso corrente, também acho que '_guarda_' se ajusta bem ao significado de _'tenencia'._


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Exacto. '_Custódia'_ também se usa. Quanto à proximidade, é discutível. '_Guarda_' e '_custódia_' parecem ter o assento tónico na protecção. _'Tenencia_' tem implícito o sentido de posse, de detenção, e nessa medida, talvez esteja mais próximo de '_poder_'. Em todo o caso, no uso corrente, também acho que '_guarda_' se ajusta bem ao significado de _'tenencia'._



Sim, tem razão Carfer, a "custódia" também se usa. Deu-nos uma boa explicação dos termos.


----------

